# Has anyone ever said you look like your dog?



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Post pics where you and your dog look alike...


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Omigosh, this'll be a cute thread!! Since I have a boy, I'm not sure I have any where we look alike, I see if I have any with Smidge!

Lory, you and your baby.... too cute!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: That is really cute!

I don't have any pics of me with my chi's.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Kari said:


> :lol: That is really cute!
> 
> I don't have any pics of me with my chi's.


Me neither Some fat chick always stands in front of the camera when I get my pic taken  so I give up :sign5:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Alisha said:


> Me neither Some fat chick always stands in front of the camera when I get my pic taken  so I give up :sign5:


LOL!! I have the same problem.....any solutions??


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: You two are nuts! :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


> LOL!! I have the same problem.....any solutions??



I don't have any suggestions  she's just always there Darn Ham  No matter what camera no matter where I'm at she's always right smack in front of me  She's sneaky too I never see her


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

When I was at Gap a few months ago and they had the polo shirts for our pups there, I joked that I was going to get the matching one in my size...but my mom already thinks I'm obsessed enough lol


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

my family always says princess asks just like me

i dont have any good pics of us together


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't been feeling up to trying to dress up Chizilla yet... but here's from when i did with weazle


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Me neither Some fat chick always stands in front of the camera when I get my pic taken  so I give up :sign5:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

We are both in camie shirts in this pic... but you can hardly see...


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Those are great!! Any more??


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

canadiandawn said:


> LOL!! I have the same problem.....any solutions??


Don't worry its a common problem, only thing for it make sure your the other side of the camera


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

lol, i dont have a digital cam and my cam phone will not send photo's :s but my friend said me and marni looked alike because my hair went different colours of ginger and brown like his coat (chihuahua xYORKIE)


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I just laughed for like five minutes...thank you Alisha. I really needed that! The week before finals week seems to be worse than finals week I will have to take some pics with Junie and post them. I don't think we look the same though. My hair is too dark. I have noticed though that dogs and their owners sometimes look alike.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

I thought it would be a fun thread, but I guess everyone is camera shy ;(


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I hate posting pics of myself! Usually I am the one taking pictures of the puppies, so I have hardly any of myself with them. I will post some as soon as I get some good ones I look nothing like my dogs, though!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just never get pics of me alwys everyone else


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

I get told I look like Astrid sometimes... 

Rather old photo, but this one is the photo several people have seen and said we look alike... 
From at least a year ago and I've reverted to my natural hair colour (ash blonde) and my hair's longer, so we look less alike now. Really. :lol:


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

That's cute!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lol ummm I cant say we look alike well besides we're both blonde (and his black streaks disappeared :lol but here's the pair of us anyway ugh I hate photos of me and Zero doesnt look too impressed either


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

You do resemble each other...both cute blondes!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hee hee, cool thread! Don't really think there is much of a resemblance here but here ya go:



















I actually think that Scruffy resembes my hubby more, especially in this pic lol


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's another one I took of us yesterday...the one under that is Lola and her grandmother (my mom) see the resemblance...she looks like us too!


----------



## sarahwithboo (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi 
I have had the same comments about me and my dog but he looks nothing like me. but i cant upload piccie


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Hee hee, cool thread! Don't really think there is much of a resemblance here but here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, my bf has a pic w/ Toby, too... both under the duvet, but with their heads resting on the pillow. It's such a cute pic, but my bf would kill me if I showed it to anyone, let alone post it in here...


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I don't think Guinny looks alot like me but I love posting pics of him!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe but with the glasses I can't tell  I think Guinny is aodrable & you too Mom


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

aww, thanks Alisha.


----------

